# The Vote Is In---Shark Fishing Banned In Virginia Beach



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

It's official. No more shark fishing allowed from the beaches of Sandbridge/Little Island Park in the city of Virginia Beach. WAVY TV 10 covered the story at 6 pm.
It will vary by on/off season, by distance out and with chumming/fish cleaning station discards regulations and restrictions being taken into consideration.


----------



## batmaan47 (Jul 8, 2001)

Well that accomplished a lot. Glad those sharks only hit live bait and feed in a chum line within 500 yards of the beach. If they didnt, I dont know what I would do. Im sure all of our shark problems are now solved. Have a good one.


----------



## Stingsilver (Apr 5, 2002)

yeah, now if they can only get the sharks to cooperate


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey Thrifty, how about at Lynnhaven? I was thinking about chumming there to get sharks in to clear out those lead chunkers!!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Surf and Turf*

We may have to get an import to clear up the problems at Lynnhaven. What every happened to that Loch Ness whatchamacallit?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thrifty,I didn't see it. Does it only encompass chumming?(Which was already not allowed on LI and if anybody has figured out a way to chum from th beach let me know)  Just wondering if they outlawed heavers?


----------



## CTROUT (Oct 22, 2002)

I don't think the city was really trying to do anything other than appease the media types and increase tourism. It's not illegal to actually catch a shark or for that matter use a tuna head for bait. This is just TV candy. It has no real value or effect.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

This just goes to show the ignorance of people who know little or nothing about fishing. Myrtle Beach has a law against shark fishing, and so does Tybee Island, two of my favorite places to fish. One of the reasons why they are doing it is to keep tourists from seeing anglers pulling in sharks. I remember one time in Georgia when I caught a 3 ft. blacktip, and as I threw it back in the water, alot of people got out of the surf and retreated to the safety of their beach towels. 

Here's the way I see it, people shouldn't be doing things to draw in sharks in an area where people are swimming. However, there's nothing wrong with fishing for them. I would think that people would feel better that there are anglers "protecting" them from the sharks. One pier down here has dozens of sharks in the summer, drawn in by the lights and the cleaning of fish. 

I think eventually the mindless powers that be will force fishermen off the piers, off the beaches, anywhere in the vicinity of tourists. The reason for that is that they know they can get far more money out of the tourists than they get out of the majority of anglers.

That's my two cents


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

So here is the question. . . 

Does anybody have the text of the regulation? 

Does it say no catching sharks? (so what do you do when you hook one and don't know until you have it at the pier?) . . . No fishing with baits or rigs that might catch a shark? (So how do you fish for cobia or red drum?) . . . No chumming (actually probably the best and most enforcable way to do it?) 

SC has a law on the books that has problems because people fishing for other species sometimes catch sharks which happen to be illegal. 

Tom


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

The way I see it any normal hook bait is still allowed. With the exception of sides of beef. 
The vote came in late yesterday afternoon. I will see what I can come up with as to specifics. I do recall the reference to no chumming withing 500 yards of the shore being the main point.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Altough I am sure that they could get it . . . it is not clear that VA Bch has the athourity to regulate recreational fishing from a boat or once you are in the water below mean low water. That lies with VMRC. We went down this road a few months ago with boating/fishing next to a fishing pier. The same applies to coastal waters. The certainly can make rules concerning fishing when you are standing on the beach or maybe even on a pier (as an extension of the city.)

A city can work on boating but it looks like they have to mark a specific area. . . . 

§ 29.1-734. Authorization for and placing of markers in waters of the Commonwealth used for public swimming areas; no motorboating, waterskiing in marked area.

A. Any owner of real estate which touches any of the waters of this Commonwealth or the agent of the owner may petition the Board <DGIF> to authorize the placing of markers approved by the Board around a public swimming or bathing area.

I'll look into it some more but it may be a few weeks.

Tom


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Tybee Island is one of those hint-hint, wink-wink deals when you catch sharks. Not supposed to do it, but then there is that one guy with the massive reel and heavy action rod with about 6-700 yards of 200 lb braided Dacron that has a 2-3ft tailless dead shark or stingray that has been motored out about 500 yards. I kid you not, he's the one that caused the ban in the first place. You can catch them, just don't ask the cops or game warden to take your picture with the 9 ft. hammerhead.

Myrtle Beach, you catch a shark, you're supposed to cut the line as soon as you realize it's a shark. However, people complain about it alot, who wants to lose a drum rig for a shark? I usually catch about 4-5 sharks for every drum.

Now, I'll be fishing in VA Beach alot this summer and I am curious how these new regulations are going to be applied and whatnot. Any word?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Just ta add ta th cornfusion  What about Sea Gull? If that is privately owned(which I think it is) than this dosen't affect that,right?


----------



## da yooper (Jul 30, 2001)

I din't think CBBT/Sea Gull is privately owned.
But is WAY OUT THERE -- on the bridge. What 
swimmers will that affect? Knowing the dummies
that wrote the law, they made a blanket state-
ment like "No shark fishing off a pier in VA
beach because it scares the tourists. Anyone
caught will be subject to ...." Now how are 
they to know all the possible places where
piers are, if they don' go searching for a
better place to fish? Thus I propose that
SEA GULL is an illegal place to shark fish
unless proven otherwize.

Howmany other piers are there like Sea Gull?


----------



## butch (Jun 9, 2002)

I do not think Sea gull is privatly oowned but more importantly I dont think it is in Virginia Beach. I think it is considered Cape Charles. Its on a sign around there. thats how they sell fireworks there when its illegal to do so in Va Bch.


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

I think shark fishing will still be allowed at the cbbt. Like butch said if they sell fire works it has to be classified as Cape Charles.


----------



## Mr Hobo (Aug 29, 2002)

The shark fishing ban at Sand Bridge is worthless because these same fishermen say they are fishing for Cobia. If you don't believe this, try to fish the Little Island pier nest year.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Mr Hobo most people who catch sharks down there are not trying for sharks there are just alot of sharks crusing the bottom and they are mostly small. I really don't think it is a change at all. Just some political mumbo jumbo. Now shark fishing as I remember from the beach or pier is a very different animal from sharks being caught on Little Island. Large bloody baits, cable leaders(I have seen them bitten through) 3-4 inch hooks(bite) 80-130 dacon, 9/0 to 16/0 reels, very stout fighting rods and a ltlle boat(complete with nut) to row the bait out.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

No shark fishing is allowed anytime in the city of Va Beach. Not just the Little Island area but all areas of the city. Whether by line or by tackle, sharks are off limits. Seems the ban includes jetties, structures, boats, shore, etc. I was able to find this info relating to the shark fishing ban. It comes directly from the city council "minutes of meeting" sort of speaking. It basically is an overview of the changes the VB city council voted to/made during their last/ November 26, 2002 meeting. It's a rough draft showing the changes that have been made. An updated completed draft will probably be made once the holiday is over. 
This link requires adobe acrobat reader but it should load okay. *Page 5* is where the shark regulations begin. http://www.vbgov.com/dept/clk/citycouncil/agendas/112602.pdf 

Or use this link and click on the *Nov 26, 2002 agenda*. The summary/minutes portions should be available for viewing at a later date. http://www.vbgov.com/dept/clk/citycouncil/ 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Here is the critical sections.

6-31 Shark Fishing Prohibited
a. No person shall:
(1) Place in the marginal adjacent ocean or bay within five hundred yards of mean low water line any chum blood or free floating bait for the purpose o attracting sharks, or

(2) Fish for sharks withing the city limits and the marginal adjacent waters within five hundered yards of meean low water line.

These prohibitions shall include fishing or chumming from any beach, structure, jetty or boat, utilizing tackle, bait or chum intened for or commonly used to catch or attract sharks.

(B) Any person who shall violate any provision of this section shall be guilty of a class 3 misdemeanor.

COMMENT
This ammendement prhohibits shark fishing in the City of Virginia Beach throughout the year deleting provisions the permitted shark fishing at little Island Park and in Virginia Beach between Labor Day weekend and Memorial Day Weekend.

End of Quote. (BTW excuse any typos, etc.)

I still do not know if a city can regulate fishing in the bay and coastal waters 1/4 mile off shore. It has always been my understanding that that has been under the control of VMRC. Like I said I'll look into it the week after next when I intend on spending a few hours in a car with some people from VMRC.

Tom


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

As always the goverment can pass any law they wish and it is law until the courts rule on it.


----------



## sandy (Jul 6, 2001)

well guys there is always harrison's (533yds) and maybe lynnhaven (?) for sharks and cbbt. also if they do start construction on little island you know they are going to shut it down til finished. maybe there could be a partition to make it longer with less tee as a compromise. is little island city or state owned? if state then the city laws can't override state law.

just my 2 cents


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I can't speak specificaly to LI but on SG alot of people look like they are fishing for sharks to a layman but we are actually fishing for cobia. You use chum to attract th cobia in an if you can't do that it hampers ones ability to fish.That was why I was wondering about SeaGull. O coarse all th money I've spent on chum didn't help me with a cobia last year.


----------



## GatorGlass10 (Sep 12, 2002)

If you don't catch sharks then what is gonna happen to the population of sharks? If you don't get the smaller sharks before they start to breed what will happen to the population? Isn't a shark attracted to some sort of splashing in the water which humans do more than bait? I was just wondering and I think banning shark fishing is kinda ridiculious. Thats just my thoughts though.


----------

